# More Funny Halloween Costumes



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those pug hot dogs (with condiments!) are HILARIOUS!! ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I really love the hot dogs. Has anyone seen a happy dog in these photos?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Has anyone seen a happy dog in these photos?


That's funny, the title of the email I received these in was, "Why Dogs Bite People" ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The wiem looks like it is conserving his energy to bite his owners throat!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hee hee...those are so cute. Actually that St Bernard looks pretty happy with herself to me! :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, I looked all over for the hot dog costume for Ahnold last year, but I couldn't find his size in time for our Halloween parade. I love that costume - as far as store-bought costumes go.

That St. Bernard is hilarious!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, I looked all over for the hot dog costume for Ahnold last year, but I couldn't find his size in time for our Halloween parade. I love that costume - as far as store-bought costumes go.
> 
> That St. Bernard is hilarious!


I think that one could be made - if you can get some foam and sculpt it, you could cover it in white pantyhose and use paint or makeup to do the bun... we have quite a few crafty folks on the forum who could come up with a way to do it I'm sure! :biggrin1:

My hubby suggested putting angel wings and a halo on Lincoln....and little devil horns on Scout :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! That would be cute to see. Are you dressing them up for Halloween?

And yes, we do have some very talented people on this forum. With the extent of my talents in that particular area, I'd rather just save the time and buy it from a pre-made kit. Even when I do make something, I expect perfection and get irritated with the end result, so it isn't even worth the frustration.


----------

